# serving mead



## ks.bee.kpr (Jan 25, 2005)

What is the "traditional way" or tempeture of serving mead? Back in the day there were no iceboxes to chill the mead but todays stadards on wine has changed.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Great topic! I'm interested to see people's preferences. For my money, serve it any way you like. I tend to serve my ales especially somewhat warmer than you'd find in a pub, around 48-50 degrees. Too cool overly subdues aromas and flavors IMO.

Similarly with meads. Broadly speaking, I like them lightly chilled: 60 or so. Lighter quaffing meads can be chilled a little more enthusiastically, but again to my taste they suffer somewhat until they warm a bit. Sparklng meads I prefer a little chillier than their still counterparts. My unfinished basement (er, that is, "cellar") runs around 55-60 most of the year, so that's been my serving temp for most of my wines and meads. If you want to really get into it, serve three glasses: well chilled, cool, and room temp and compare. Chilled meads served in snifter-style or many wine glasses will warm readily if the glass is palmed.

Warm, mulled mead will thaw your bones and bring out the grin slicker than snot on a doorknob too


----------



## ScottS (Jul 19, 2004)

I generally prefer cool to cold beverages. I've never been able to get into warm mulled mead. If I want to thaw my bones, I'll just drink something that's a little harder. Or more of it.









Really sweet stuff goes in the freezer, the rest gets refrigerated or basement temps at the absolute warmest.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I like mine at room temperature.


----------



## ben (Apr 7, 2005)

I kind of agree with Ben, most still mead should be served a little below rom temperature but sparkling should be chilled. I go a little further however, and like my sparkling straight from the fridge in a champagne flute. Nice. 

Another alternative is a hot ****tail. I recently made a still mead with black pepper and ginger, and that one is great with a dram of whisky, slice of lemon and a splash of just boiled water. I call it a 'lemsip' - perfect in winter when the chills set in.


----------

